# KWPN passport



## Parisexx (12 September 2011)

Hi does anyone know how to translate a KWPN dutch passport? iv tried in google translator and it doesnt make sense.
For example it says colour:  schimmel vos geboren which translates to grey born chesnut. My horse is dark bay??
Also it translates on her face is a narrow iregular blaze when she has a star and snip???

It says this was issued in 2002 and she was born in 1996 so colour and markings should be correct right?

Also dont understand the leg markings, doesnt translate??

Can anyone help please. I have had her 4 years and have only really started researching her blood lines/passport! 
She also has a horse passport agency passport too if thats any help? 

Thanks guys x


----------



## koeffee (12 September 2011)

if she has a kwpn passport then she should be microchipped, i would get you vet to check her as i havent known kwpn to issue passports several years after birth?? might be the wrong passport for your mare??


----------



## Parisexx (12 September 2011)

There are a few different numbers on the passport but as its all in dutch im not sure if one is a micro chip. 
Yeah it says born 1996, issued 2002.


----------



## koeffee (13 September 2011)

without looking at mine i think it is levennummer?? but not home to double check.


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

Ooo ok I have that on there. Never had her scanned for chip that should be interesting x


----------



## Mynstrel (13 September 2011)

levensnummer is the KWPN registration number, it should be year of birth i.e .96 in your case followed by 5 digits.  The microchip number might be a sticker with a barcode, it's a 15 digit number.

ETA: just had a look & the chip number should be on the second page as chipno, it's underneath Stamboek on the left hand side in our horses passport.


----------



## ellie_e (13 September 2011)

My passport, has the english written underneath/next to the Dutch :S


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

Ok I have no barcode or 16 digit number. I don't think I actually have the passport bit just the breeding bit. The 4 generations. It has her name dob markings colour, which someone has ttranslated as being the wrong colour horse and wrong markings :S worried she might not b how old it says she is now!


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

Or rather older than it says x


----------



## puc (13 September 2011)

Parisexx said:



			Ok I have no barcode or 16 digit number. I don't think I actually have the passport bit just the breeding bit. The 4 generations. It has her name dob markings colour, which someone has ttranslated as being the wrong colour horse and wrong markings :S worried she might not b how old it says she is now!
		
Click to expand...

Do you just have a A4 piece of paper with the breeding, markings, name, life no, breeder etc or do you have the booklet type passport with many pages?


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

A4 piece of paper that's all I got with her x


----------



## koeffee (13 September 2011)

sound like her passport has been lost and she has been issued a basic, check her microchip number then email the kwpn and see if they can match it with there records.


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

Ok but that still doesn't explain that on the a4 sheet it says she is grey born chestnut when she is bay and markings are for a totally different horse??  Not even sure  she is micro chipped. So confusing lol x


----------



## ellie_e (13 September 2011)

Parisexx said:



			Ok but that still doesn't explain that on the a4 sheet it says she is grey born chestnut when she is bay and markings are for a totally different horse??  Not even sure  she is micro chipped. So confusing lol x
		
Click to expand...

All KWPN's are micro chipped what year was she born?


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

1996. My piece of a4 I have says it was issued in 2002 x


----------



## ellie_e (13 September 2011)

Sounds like its the wrong passport. I would email the KWPN, there very helpful and ask them whats going on.


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

Ok will do thanks. The kwpn one matches my horse passport agency one though in terms of name date of birth. So if the kwpn one is wrong, my HPA one is too? Sorry for all questions x


----------



## ellie_e (13 September 2011)

If the markings page is wrong and also the DOB then yes i would think its the wrong passport for your horse. Do you know how shes bred just out of interest?


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

Markings and colour are wrong on kwpn. Name and date of birth are the same on both kwpn and HPA. 
It says she has cantanac as sire evranchin as dam. Jasper as grandsire. She also has courville,
 fair trial, rivaal


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

Blinking phone lol wasn't finished. Rivaal written on there. X


----------



## Fahrenheit (13 September 2011)

I would always be VERY careful when buying a horse with a KWPN paper with a identity passport from elsewhere, I bought a mare like this, recently imported apparently, a few years ago and I noticed something on the the KWPN paper marking that didn't quite match the horse I had, so I had my vet check for the microchip and the microchip on the KWPN didn't match the one in the horse, infact the chip in the horse was a UK chip and the horse had only been at a dealer, who I doubt very much would have bothered to chip the horse, needless to say I was less than impressed!! Horse went back straight away and I reported them.

Sometimes the Microchip number can be typed on the back of the KWPN paper, good luck but the translation is right it does say grey born chestnut, i'm sorry to say but it sounds the the KWPN paper belongs to a different horse and just the name and dob were used to get a basic identity passport to look like it matched, the KWPN paper.


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

Thank u very much sleepy, what an absolute nightmare you had!
Ok I gather it's not her on the kwpn so I just want to get someone to look at her teeth to see if she is actually 15! 
I don't know what made me look into it as Iv had her 4 years, just had a funny feeling. Thank u very much everyone x


----------



## Fahrenheit (13 September 2011)

Ask your vet to age her next time you have one out, good luck


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 September 2011)

Parisexx said:



			Ok will do thanks. The kwpn one *matches my horse passport agency one though in terms of name* date of birth. So if the kwpn one is wrong, my HPA one is too? Sorry for all questions x
		
Click to expand...

But the names don't match, although they are very, very similar. I personally believe that the KWPN sheet does not go with your mare at all. 

As the HPA passport has her colour etc... correct, I believe that you do have a valid passport for your horse. 




(So as to not confuse everyone - I posted on the other thread in NL and Parisexx has PM'd me a few more details  )


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

The HPA one is valid so that's a good thing  whether it has her right age on it is another as they have probably just copied it from the kwpn one. Thanks people will get vet to age her when out for jabs in April xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 September 2011)

will get vet to age her when out for jabs in April xx
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Parisexx (13 September 2011)

Thanks every1  x


----------



## jcwh (13 September 2011)

i only know that dark bay is donkerbruin.


----------



## cally6008 (13 September 2011)

Parisexx said:



			Markings and colour are wrong on kwpn. Name and date of birth are the same on both kwpn and HPA. 
It says she has cantanac as sire evranchin as dam. Jasper as grandsire. She also has courville,
 fair trial, rivaal
		
Click to expand...

Jasper, Courville, Fair Trial - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=607474


----------



## Parisexx (14 September 2011)

Yes that's him cally, he looks the image of mine which is so confusing! X


----------



## crabbymare (15 September 2011)

Does yours have a brand? Some are very faint and may not be seen unless the horse is clipped?  It would make identification easier if therewas one.


----------



## Parisexx (15 September 2011)

Never seen one no as never clipped her. Would it be on shoulder or bum? X


----------



## cally6008 (15 September 2011)

Found details ... NED, I should have checked there first, DOH!

Equine Details - Evranchin
Date of Birth	
Gender	Female
Colour	Unknown
Height	
Sire Name	Rivaal
Dam Name	Ardoldiene
Breed	(Kwpn)
Submitted by	Warmblood Breeders Studbook &#8211; UK
Studbook/Section	Basic Identity documents
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

Warmblood Breeders Studbook &#8211; UK
Tel: 01208 832940
www.bwbs.co.uk
sue@bwbs.co.uk

Evranchin has only had one foal


----------



## Parisexx (16 September 2011)

Oooo that's her dam! Well done u I couldn't find anything! U say she has only had one foal, does it say foals name 
Thank u  x


----------



## crabbymare (16 September 2011)

The brand would be on the bum, but now cally6008 has found the dam thats on her papers you could if you wanted to try to find out if she was dna tested and if so you could get yours tested to see if she really is out of that mare. If she is from the mare then the mystery of the wrong markings may stay a mystery!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 September 2011)

Parisexx said:



			Oooo that's her dam! Well done u I couldn't find anything! U say she has only had one foal, does it say foals name 
Thank u  x
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to put a dampener on things, but I don't believe that Evranchin is your mare's dam. 

The piece of paper that has the breeding on, has the horse's colour down as 'grey, born chestnut'. As your mare is bay, this piece of paperwork doesn't match her, therefore the Dam and Sire mentioned are refering to the mystery grey and not your bay horse.


----------



## cally6008 (16 September 2011)

Parisexx, NED doesn't show foals name unless you pay for it or ask someone who's purchased credits to find out for you. You could try phoning the BWBS and see if they can help.


----------



## Parisexx (16 September 2011)

I thought maybe they just got the markings wrong but no, thinking about it more it's not her is it? 
Why would they get a fake or wrong document and where from? I might put a pik in NL later to see if anyone can age her x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 September 2011)

Why? Maybe because they can ask more money for a pedigree KWPN, rather than just a mare of unknown breeding?


----------



## Parisexx (16 September 2011)

Yep I suppose it all boils down to money doesn't it! Thanks  x


----------



## cally6008 (16 September 2011)

Parisexx said:



			Oooo that's her dam! Well done u I couldn't find anything! U say she has only had one foal, does it say foals name 
Thank u  x
		
Click to expand...

Equine Details - Little Lady
Date of Birth	
Gender	Female
Colour	Unknown
Height	
Sire Name	Zuidhorn - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?i=481814
Dam Name	Evranchin
Breed	(Kwpn)
Submitted by	Warmblood Breeders Studbook  UK
Studbook/Section	Basic Identity documents
Birth Country	Not supplied by PIO

I think you would be best to phone the Warmblood Breeders Studbook up and ask for their help.


----------



## Parisexx (16 September 2011)

Is that the foal? Will phone them yes but as the other poster said I'm sure its not her now on the kwpn. 
I have no idea where to go from here. I don't know how old she is or anything! X


----------



## cally6008 (16 September 2011)

Parisexx said:



			Is that the foal? Will phone them yes but as the other poster said I'm sure its not her now on the kwpn. 
I have no idea where to go from here. I don't know how old she is or anything! X
		
Click to expand...

Yep, those are the details of Evranchin's foal as listed on NED. Evranchin may have had other foals, who knows.

The very kind person who got the foal details for you says to go on kwpn.org as they are very helpful. Also, if you scan in the document, they will help to translate it for you.


----------



## Parisexx (16 September 2011)

Who ever got the details for me is very kind indeed, thank u  
I have contacted the kwpn today, they have translated it for me and as a couple people have pointed out, it's def not her so I have no paperwork at all for her!
Iv posted a pik of her teeth on trot online as for sone reason I'm not allowed to add attatchmenrs in my posts.
Thanks again x


----------

